# rental renewal



## seanaltis (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi,

I would like to check about the rental renewal in Melbourne.

It there incident whereby lease were cut short and the owner requested the tenant to moved out? Under what circumstances will this happen?

Or were there any incidents whereby after the lease had been completed, the owner decided not to rent to the tenant anymore. 

Are these common?

Thanks
SA


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

I believe that if your lease was for a fixed period and you are within that period, they cannot really kick you out unless you committed some serious breach of rental terms & conditions. 

If your lease has expired, you have two options. One is to request resigning the lease for another fixed period (6 - 12 months). From my experience it is a great option because it prevents the landlord from increasing your rent (they are not allowed to do it during the fixed period). Another one is go on week-by-week basis. In such case owner can terminate your lease but needs to give you 60 day notice in advance.


----------



## seanaltis (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi Dexter, thanks for the reply. 

If the lease expired, will landlord normally request for higher rental before re-sign a new lease? If yes, normally how much increment will they asked for?

Will a 2 year lease weekly rental be lower than a 1 year lease?

Thanks again.
SA


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

What you'll actually pay or agree to pay will be up to negotiation or more than likely what a landlord has stipulated and for increases to be as in the lease agreement which needs to be in acoordance with regulations.
Consumer Affairs Victoria - Renting is a good read.


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

There is no certain rules around it... Landlord may or may not increase rent. I doubt he will give you discount if you sign for 2 years instead of 1. And yes - you can try to negotiate. I used to do it and was usually successful in getting $5 - $10 per week down.


----------



## galpgaree2 (Jan 10, 2011)

Dexter said:


> There is no certain rules around it... Landlord may or may not increase rent. I doubt he will give you discount if you sign for 2 years instead of 1. And yes - you can try to negotiate. I used to do it and was usually successful in getting $5 - $10 per week down.


yea thats right


----------

